# [H] Knights of the old Code - Antonidas



## Waveform (24. August 2009)

Hi ho,


Das Sommerloch schlägt 2009 härter um sich als je zuvor. Auch die Kotocs sind davon nicht verschont. Um den Spielerpool zu stärken,
und so konsequent weiter zu raiden wie bisher öffnen wir nun auch unsere Pforten. Schließt euch der ältesten aktiven Horde Gilde von Antonidas an um Ulduar entgültig
zu clearen (General und Yogg...), die Prüfungen des Argentumkreuzzuges zu bestehen und Arthas in den Arsch zu treten!

Wir erwarten:


Du beherrscht deinen Charakter/deine Klasse
Du besitzt ein Headset und kannst es benutzen
Du besitzt eine gewisse Reife und bist kritikfähig
Du besitzt Wipebereitschaft, und bist nicht durch Naxx & Co. verweichlicht (!)
Dein Equipment sollte Ulduar ready sein, was beim derzeitigen Kurs von Blizzard ja kein Problem sein dürfte
Und wie so oft sollte der gewisse Ehrgeiz vorhanden sein.




Treffen mindestens 6 der oben genannten Punkte auf dich zu, erwartet dich eine Raidgilde der etwas anderen Art. Wir sind zwar keine Hardcore Raid, dennoch 
sind wir seit eh und je gut dabei. 


Genug der schönen Worte, was suchen wir konkret:

1-2 Holy Pala
1 Retri Pala
1 Prot Pala 
1-2 Holy Priest
1-2 Schurken 
1 Feral Dudu (Tank)
1-2 Heal Schami 
1 Magier


Bewerbungen anderer Klassen und Skillungen werden selbstverständlich berücksichtigt, jedoch Qualität > Quantität.
Gildenwechsel wird vorrausgesetzt, Ausnahmen nach Absprache.


Unsere Raidtage sind wie folgt: 
Do,Mo,Di 19.40 - 23.00 Uhr.


Haben wir Dein Interesse geweckt, bewirb dich unter: kotoc.reasonzone.net oder sprich ingame Waveform, Nivatus oder Nightbull an.


WF


----------



## Waveform (29. August 2009)

*push* + *update* -> Mageplatz vergeben.


----------

